# Conseils pour ppc mac G3 B&W :)



## Pirro13 (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai un G3 B&W 350MHz, dd 30Go, ram 512, ati rage 128, Mac os x 10.4.11
et je voudrais des conseils pour pouvoir l'utiliser au mieux 

Tout d'abord pour la navigation internet; j'utilise safari 4 mais cela rame quand meme un peu, est ce que vous me conseillez un autre navigateur?


----------



## Ludo67 (27 Septembre 2009)

google chrome ( à tester, mais apparement pas mal), sinon firefox.


ps: c'est mon avis perso... à toi de voir


----------



## Pirro13 (27 Septembre 2009)

Merci je vais essayer.

J'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à visionner des vidéos (de mon disque dur en .avi ou en streaming comme sur youtube mégavideo...)

Comment puis je faire?
Avez vous des conseils d'upgrade à moindre cout?


----------



## Ludo67 (28 Septembre 2009)

VLC média player est pas mal ( à voir si l'appli est dispo pour ppc) pour lire les fichier .avi et autres.


Pour les vidéo en streaming, c'est ta version de flash player qu'il faut mettre a jour je suppose.


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2009)

G3@350, ne cherche pas plus loin ! :sleep:
(mais si quelqu'un a une solution viable, je suis preneur aussi !  )


----------



## pickwick (28 Septembre 2009)

En tout cas 512 mo c'est trop peu aussi..... un G3 350 ne fera pas bien fonctionner Tiger ni Safari, le plus prudent serait de mettre panther avec Safari 3. Et de pousser la RAM au max si possible.


----------



## Pirro13 (29 Septembre 2009)

Perso sur mon g3 350 avec 512 de ram tiger et safari 4 fonctionnent très bien, c'est un peu lent je vous le concède mais ça marche!

Ou puis je trouver une carte accélératrice G4 svp? et de la ram d'occasion à bon prix? et une carte vidéo plus performante?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## pickwick (29 Septembre 2009)

tu peux trouver tout cela sur ebay mais au final cela risque de te couter plus cher que de changer de machine.


----------



## Ludo67 (30 Septembre 2009)

Le meilleur pour la ram!

http://www.ramshopping.fr

très fiable et très sérieux!

Pour ta machine: iiiiciiii


voila en gros les capacité de ton G3 et ce que tu peux y mettre, en gros tu peux lui mettre 2 Barrettes de 512 (soit 1 petit go) avec ça il ira mieux !


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2009)

Ludo67 a dit:


> Le meilleur pour la ram!
> 
> http://www.ramshopping.fr
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si le site est sérieux, mais ce G3 possède 4 banques de mémoire, qui n'acceptent chacune qu'une barrette de 256Mo maxi.
Au total, ça fait toujours 1Go, mais pas de la même manière !


----------



## Pirro13 (1 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai c'est maxi 4*256mo

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour diminuer le bruits des ventilo?

Merci à tous


----------



## Ludo67 (2 Octobre 2009)

si ça peut t'aider Pirro13, un petit lien qui pourrai t'aider.

http://www.sterpin.net/imactiroirp.htm

pour ton ventilo, essaie de le nettoyer (cf lien)


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2009)

Ludo67 a dit:


> si ça peut t'aider Pirro13, un petit lien qui pourrai t'aider.
> 
> http://www.sterpin.net/imactiroirp.htm
> 
> pour ton ventilo, essaie de le nettoyer (cf lien)




Ah, voilà le pourquoi du parce que ! 
En fait Ludo67, il s'agit d'un Power Mac G3 Bleu/Blanc, pas d'un iMac, d'où tes fausses infos.


----------



## Ludo67 (3 Octobre 2009)

autant pour moi! ce site est toujours aussi valable pour ton powermac 

http://www.sterpin.net/2silent.htm


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2009)

Ludo67 a dit:


> autant pour moi! ce site est toujours aussi valable pour ton powermac
> 
> http://www.sterpin.net/2silent.htm



Bravo !
à l'occaze, même si je ne trouve pas le mien très bruyant, je vais opérer !


----------



## Pirro13 (16 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous pour votre aide et vos conseils


----------

